# Rare Occurrence - A Purebred Unicorn



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I know I'm normally *****ing about how cheap and atrocious most Uber passengers are so I thought I would post a positive comment about an experience I had last night.

Picked up two semi-drunk guys (mid 30's?) around midnight and brought them back to their hotel, they were in LA for some music conference that their jobs related to. Very nice, Fun and funny guys during the 12-minute trip.

As we drove up to the hotel entrance, the rider with the Uber account said "now, what do I do after you drop us off? This is the first time I've used Uber and I don't really know what I'm doing "

Guy #2 said "give her a good rating, give her four stars, and then you're done. "

I whipped my head around and said "what??!! Don't give me four stars, that means you want me fired! You never give a driver 4 stars unless you want them to be deactivatd! Why would you want me to be deactivated? "

Guy number two said "four stars is a great rating, what are you talking about? I never give anyone five stars"

I filled them in and told them that unless they want their driver fired, they should never give anything less than five stars. And at the end of my rant, and believe me, it was a rant, I said "and don't forget to tip me after you give me five stars - you both mentioned several times that you enjoyed the ride!" I added that last part in a joking way, but I figured if I didn't throw it out there I'd be mad at myself, even if they didn't tip me I needed to say it. 

Guy number one, the one who had never used Uber before said "hell yeah, you're getting a $20 tip, end the trip so I can give it to you!" I laughed and said that he didn't need to give me $20 but he insisted that that's what he wanted to do. As I drove off, I didn't really believe that the $20 tip would show up- I figured Uber would do some frustrating thing to prevent the tip from going through, either because it was four times the amount of the actual ride, or just because they are Uber. But lo and behold, I hadn't even gotten to the end of the hotel driveway and there it was in all it's glory, a sweet $20 in-app tip from one of my easier rides of the day.

In all honesty yesterday was a good tip day in general- some days are good, some aren't, but when they DO happen I suppose it should be acknowledged.



Oh - I also gave a ride yesterday to the director of the film "3 Billboards...." - the one with Francis Mcdormand- Martin is his first name. Tipped in cash which I appreciated as well.

Good people!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

You guilt tripped em


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Adieu said:


> You guilt tripped em


Maybe, but they jumped to $20....I would have been happy with $5.

Regardless, I now have $20 more than I would have. I guess I should consider using one of those signs, if this is what guilt tripping results in.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

That ain't it

You, a member of the driver class that they found likeable, informed them that they have been chronic pests and habitual menaces to said class...

If the same had been said by a young male of their least liked minority, they would have raged and gotten him fired with some bizarre accusation for that. But... instead, you made the trash feel bad about themselves, but gave em a way out.


They now feel like all is right with their karma again.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Glad you spoke up, tip or not. So many people are unaware of the grade inflation sin that these companies are committing, they have no idea!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Top work!

I let the cab at home to-day and drove UberX/Lyft.

I had one to-day on UberX. It was a group from Idaho that were staying at The Donald's Hotel in the Capital of Your Nation. They were quizzing me about Uber and Lyft. I explained everything about it, including Uber Taxi, which is available, here. We went from the hotel to the New Downtown then back to the museums. It was not a trip that I would have wanted, especially in rush hour as you get a per-trip bonus in rush hour from Uber, here. But, I ran them and was nice about it. At one point, the lady told me how a different Uber driver had told them what he got paid for a trip and how they felt so bad for him that they had tipped him twenty dollars. Two people in the back were complaining that they had tried to tip in-application and it would not let them. Yeah, right, OK.........................

Anyhow, we get to the drop-off. The three people get out of the back. The guy in front opens the door, shoves a wad of cash into my lap, gets out quickly and the four of them disappear into the evening. I look at the wad and it is *FIVE TWENTY DOLLAR BILLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Why oh why oh why can we not give a customer FIFTY stars instead of five???????????????? WHY?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Top work!
> 
> I let the cab at home to-day and drove UberX/Lyft.
> 
> ...


Nice work!!!

It's amazing how something like that will make your week, isn't it?

Now, if only all our other riders would just learn to tip a few bucks, think about the increase in pay drivers would receive on a weekly basis.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Julescase said:


> if only all our other riders would just learn to tip a few bucks, think about the increase in pay drivers would receive on a weekly basis.


I ran eighteen Uber trips and one Lyft yesterday in a little under seven hours. The one that I mentioned plus three others tipped: one three dollars, one two the last one. That was six in addition to the hundred. That was a remarkable day. All of the tippers were Uber riders. That left fourteen Uber and the one Lyft who did not tip; two of the Ubers were long rides. The two Ubers would have been good for three dollars, at least, in the cab. That makes six. That leaves twelve Ubers and the Lyft. Take out two for no tip, which is being liberal (not in the political sense, mind you); that leaves ten. Seven of those would have been good for two dollars in the cab, the last three for one. The Lyft would have been good for two. That makes eighteen dollars. The hundred was egregious. In the cab, that one would have been good for four dollars. Thus, we have six dollars from three of the four who tipped. Add the other tip scaled down to the dictates of experience and now you are at ten. The long rides would put you at sixteen. Add the remaining and you are at thirty four dollars. For a six day week, you are at two-hundred four dollars. That is nine thousand seven hundred ninety two annually, based on forty eight working weeks,

That would pay for the baseball games for GF and me and the post season. That would more than pay my utilities (gas, electric, sewer) for the year, the property taxes, the fire insurance on the house, the insurance on the cars and my car registrations. In this business, a tip makes THAT much a difference. This is why I tell people who say that the driver must supply the K-Y that they are mistaken. If you try to bring your own, Uber takes it away from you.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

So, after reading that comment about the tip of five $20 bills, I was totally psyched for Another Uber Driver but typical spoiled person that I am, I thought to myself "why can't I have someone give me a nice wad of cash?? Boo hoo!" 

Well, today I picked up a girl - multiple stops.....we stopped at the first place , she was taking a while inside but I didn't really mind at first. About 15 minutes passed and finally she came out and said we were waiting for another person (still inside) to join the trip for the last portion. About five more minutes passed, finally I said "Hey, I hate to be a pain, but will he be much longer? I'm not earning anything while we're waiting, and it's been almost 20 minutes. Do you think he'll be down soon?" She was totally cool and said "no problem, I can give you cash since you waited for such a long time." I said "that would be great, thanks!" and figured I'd get $5-$10 bucks, which would have been terrific. She said "here, let me give you the cash now" and hands over $60...I was so surprised I practically started crying. I didn't, but I must have thanked her ten times and told her I didn't expect more than $5-$10, I even offered to give some of it back because it seemed so over-the top. She was like "oh please - we made you wait forever!" and judging by her house (where we had stopped, on Mulholland, a $10 million house in a gated community) $60 might not be a big deal to her. But it certainly made my week.

Yet another unicorn. They're few and far between, but when they show their faces, it makes the shitty, entitled pax almost worthwhile.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Julescase said:


> Well, today I picked up a girl - multiple stops.....we stopped at the first place , She said "here, let me give you the cash now" and hands over $60...I was so surprised I practically started crying. I didn't, but I must have thanked her ten times "we made you wait forever!"
> 
> Yet another unicorn. They're few and far between, but when they show their faces, it makes the shitty, entitled pax almost worthwhile.


Once more, Mademoiselle, Top Work!

I ran fifteen trips to-day, but received only one tip of three dollars. I was glad to get it, though. I did hit my Quest quota and exceeded it by two, which means that I will get a crummy Quest either for the week or next weekend. I am not too worried about weekday Quests, as I rarely hit them since I drive the cab mostly during the week. Weekend Quests, however, are another matter. Often I hit them. I had a pretty good one, this weekend" thirty for one hundred twenty. I did not even know that I had a Megaquest, sixty five for one hundred forty five, but, for simply twenty five dollars more, I am not going to bust my [donkey]. I had better not exceed it by too much more, either. I guess that it is either the cab or *Gr*yft only, to-morrow.


----------



## Cd_smith315 (Feb 4, 2018)

I find most of the time my passengers are super interested as a matter of fact one couple on of 33 mile trip from the minute they got into the minute they left their closing the door picking my brain questions about Uber different scenarios and what not and I gave them the whole rundown everyone is always really interested to hear about the rating scale and what not


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Once more, Mademoiselle, Top Work!
> 
> I ran fifteen trips to-day, but received only one tip of three dollars. I was glad to get it, though. I did hit my Quest quota and exceeded it by two, which means that I will get a crummy Quest either for the week or next weekend. I am not too worried about weekday Quests, as I rarely hit them since I drive the cab mostly during the week. Weekend Quests, however, are another matter. Often I hit them. I had a pretty good one, this weekend" thirty for one hundred twenty. I did not even know that I had a Megaquest, sixty five for one hundred forty five, but, for simply twenty five dollars more, I am not going to bust my [donkey]. I had better not exceed it by too much more, either. I guess that it is either the cab or *Gr*yft only, to-morrow.


I thought that each quest was its own full payout....is that not the case?


----------



## Cd_smith315 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ride Nights & Weekends said:


> I thought that each quest was its own full payout....is that not the case?


 Tips are a separate transaction on history


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ride Nights & Weekends said:


> I thought that each quest was its own full payout....is that not the case?


Perhaps in Connecticut, but not here. I hit the thirty. Had I run another thirty five, I would have received only an additional twenty five dollars.


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I know I'm normally *****ing about how cheap and atrocious most Uber passengers are so I thought I would post a positive comment about an experience I had last night.
> 
> Picked up two semi-drunk guys (mid 30's?) around midnight and brought them back to their hotel, they were in LA for some music conference that their jobs related to. Very nice, Fun and funny guys during the 12-minute trip.
> 
> ...


Good for you. The biggest tip I got was 160 for returning iphone. And 30 dollars from old couple for hospital trip.Uber pax in DC are really cheap, I rarely get tip even for airport trips with luggage. Specially people in downtown, I don't have any idea whats in their mind.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Once more, Mademoiselle, Top Work!
> 
> I ran fifteen trips to-day, but received only one tip of three dollars. I was glad to get it, though. I did hit my Quest quota and exceeded it by two, which means that I will get a crummy Quest either for the week or next weekend. I am not too worried about weekday Quests, as I rarely hit them since I drive the cab mostly during the week. Weekend Quests, however, are another matter. Often I hit them. I had a pretty good one, this weekend" thirty for one hundred twenty. I did not even know that I had a Megaquest, sixty five for one hundred forty five, but, for simply twenty five dollars more, I am not going to bust my [donkey]. I had better not exceed it by too much more, either. I guess that it is either the cab or *Gr*yft only, to-morrow.


 >>>HEAD SPINNING <<<

WHAT??!! 30 rides for $120? That's a thing? Are you frigging kidding me? Mine this week was 30 for $50, or even better, 60 rides for $100 (hilarious, didn't even try for either) and this weekend it's 35 for $70 (I'm probably going away for weekend so it's a non-issue, but almost equally insulting).

This just makes me despise Uber with a deeper passion than I ever thought possible. Which is a lot.

I'm glad _someone_ out there is getting some good quests, but the disproportionate nature of the whole system is truly mind blowing.


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Top work!
> 
> I let the cab at home to-day and drove UberX/Lyft.
> 
> ...


100 tip, I would give them 100 stars.



Julescase said:


> >>>HEAD SPINNING <<<
> 
> WHAT??!! 30 rides for $120? That's a thing? Are you frigging kidding me? Mine this week was 30 for $50, or even better, 60 rides for $100 (hilarious, didn't even try for either) and this weekend it's 35 for $70 (I'm probably going away for weekend so it's a non-issue, but almost equally insulting).
> 
> ...


Everyone gets different quest in DC. Uber give us o.k quests lately.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Julescase said:


> WHAT??!! 30 rides for $120? That's a thing? Are you frigging kidding me?
> 
> I'm glad _someone_ out there is getting some good quests, but the disproportionate nature of the whole system is truly mind blowing.


That was a pretty good quest for that week, weekend or whatever it was; I forget, now. I did attain it. I got a pretty crummy one for these past weekdays: forty or forty-eight for sixty-five, seventy or some such foolishness. I drove the cab mostly, this week and did far better for it. I got forty-eight for seventy, or some such foolishness for the weekend. I am driving the cab this afternoon and might drive it Saturday, as well. If F*ub*a*r* wants me out of the cab, into the UberX car with LYFT-off, it will need to make it worth my while.


----------

